# Anyone know what happened to the guy with cancer from Maine



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone heard from him? Can't remember his name......
He had the wife with the wedding dress? I think he clears land for a living?
Anyone talk to him?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

That would be RuttedField!

He was last active on the forum on Dec 26, 2018.

I think his name was Travis!

I have not any other info!

Dave


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dave is right, his name is Travis. I don't mind sharing part of the last private conversation we had. I am afraid of what developed for Travis and his battle with cancer, but there is no doubt in my mind where he is if he has crossed over.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This was the last correspondence I received from Travis. We were talking about Bible verses that meant a lot to each of us.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Reason I ask is because there is a guy with hundreds of posts on another website that has same pictures (wife in wedding gown with name Katie, same equipment, etc). He says he has 1600 acres and he's from Maine, too. He posted on the website yesterday with a very funny post. Last I remember he was in bad shape....
Maybe he recovered?!!!?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Reason I ask is because there is a guy with hundreds of posts on another website that has same pictures (wife in wedding gown with name Katie, same equipment, etc) and he's from Maine, too. He posted on the website yesterday with a very funny post
> Maybe he recovered?


Maybe so. I surely hope so.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Was just thinking of him the other day too looking at the covid map of Maine. Sure hope he’s doing better/saved his farm.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Was just thinking of him the other day too looking at the covid map of Maine. Sure hope he's doing better/saved his farm.


It must be him. I remember the wife in the wedding gown pulling out tractors picture like it was yesterday.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Reason I ask is because there is a guy with hundreds of posts on another website that has same pictures (wife in wedding gown with name Katie, same equipment, etc). He says he has 1600 acres and he's from Maine, too. He posted on the website yesterday with a very funny post. Last I remember he was in bad shape....
> Maybe he recovered?!!!?


Can you share the other site with us?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I seem to remember most of that land was forest as well. Another government boondoggle I'm sure, plant trees instead of grains and it will always provide, we'll even use taxpayer dollars to help with the planting of said trees...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No he lives in Maine, like where I live forestry is the main industry as it's all woods. Clear trees and you have wet rocky clay ground to farm.

Most of the ground here has never been turned into farmland since colonization.

Since the collapse of peak population in the north east what maybe 150 years ago after the end of wooden boat building, farmland that had been cleared rapidly reforested being unfarmable within 20 years, and at least more locally, post ww2 put nail in coffin of much of the local farming. Young men who travelled the world didn't want to return to horse based agriculture on tiny rough fields. My own home property was 5x more clear ground in 1940. Only the smoothest best fields were bothered with after ww2 and are all over mature softwood now. Basically same story in Maine a couple of hours west.



mlappin said:


> I seem to remember most of that land was forest as well. Another government boondoggle I'm sure, plant trees instead of grains and it will always provide, we'll even use taxpayer dollars to help with the planting of said trees...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Rent is free on most fields here. Good hayfield is about 20$ an acre if they charge. Once trees start it’s too expensive to clear, almost 1000$ an acre to clear 10 year old trees.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I know his last name, and did a Facebook stalk. Hes alive and recently posted..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Can you share the other site with us?


Tractor by Net
Posts as "Broken Track". 
Posted this afternoon! 
He must be cured!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty sure that is him. I remember him talking about all the girls they had. I know he had a fondness for bulldozers also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd wondered about him as well.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

A while back found him on tractorbynet.com also. Found it interesting he seem to leave he and either returned or went there. Could be a variety of reasons. They cover a large variety of topics compared to haytalk and not near the quality there as here.

He had been on my mind a little last few days also. This I will say, if he was on this many people's mind, he has a need. I shall go back to praying for him.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

A Hymn of Faith, excellent!

Men (and women) talking openly about our Creator's Word and the Faith we have is a unique characteristic of the members of this site.


----------

